# Can I do Canadian Bacon in the pellet grill?



## shtrdave (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine is coming out of the brine tonight, I am planning on doing it tomorrow afternoon. I usually do it in the electric but was thinking about trying the Rec Tec pellet grill, it should go down to 180° but that is about as low as it will go.

Any problems doing it at this temp until internal is 140ish?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 21, 2014)

You can do it.

I like to smoke at 120 to get more smoke flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2014)

shtrdave said:


> Mine is coming out of the brine tonight, I am planning on doing it tomorrow afternoon. I usually do it in the electric but was thinking about trying the Rec Tec pellet grill, it should go down to 180° but that is about as low as it will go.
> 
> Any problems doing it at this temp until internal is 140ish?


Yes, I smoke my Belly Bacon at about 120*, and pull it when I have good color (usually 10 to 12 hours).

For Canadian Bacon, 180* smoker temp would be fine, and I pull it at 145* IT. Then it will be fully cooked (145*), and you can either eat it cold, or warm it up just a bit. That way you won't burn it, because it is very lean.

Bear


----------



## shtrdave (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I just put mine on, i was worried about the fat rendering off and not turning out okay. I did this one without trimming off the fat on top. I am thinking it make give it that little bit of extra flavor. I guess it can be trimmed after it is done if need be. Will give follow up shots when done I loaded up the RSI and added it in also for some extra smoke.













IMG_1149.JPG



__ shtrdave
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2014)

shtrdave said:


> Thanks everyone, I just put mine on, i was worried about the fat rendering off and not turning out okay. I did this one without trimming off the fat on top. I am thinking it make give it that little bit of extra flavor. I guess it can be trimmed after it is done if need be. Will give follow up shots when done I loaded up the RSI and added it in also for some extra smoke.


Most guys trim the fat off of a Loin before they cure & smoke one.

I only cut any loose hanging fat, and leave the little bit of fat that's on them.

If people want to trim it before they eat it, they can. I usually just eat it---there isn't much there.

I often make some diamond cuts through the fat cap into the meat.

Bear


----------



## shtrdave (Mar 22, 2014)

Here it is just out of the cooker, cooked to 145° and took around 6.5 hours. Going to leave in the fridge overnight and slice some up tomorrow. Hope it tastes as good as it looks.













IMG_1154.JPG



__ shtrdave
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks great.  I want to see sliced pics.


----------



## shtrdave (Mar 22, 2014)

Will post them when I slice it. I want to see some shots of the scrapple


c farmer said:


> Looks great. I want to see sliced pics.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol.  Will do.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 22, 2014)

Your going to love it! Go ahead cut some so you can sleep.....lol


----------



## shtrdave (Mar 22, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Your going to love it! Go ahead cut some so you can sleep.....lol


Okay Woodcutter you twisted my arm. It tastes good warm, a little on the sweet side I will have to cut back on the sugar next time. I did cut back some and added molasses.

I got some of that formed bacon mix the other day. I want to try that, probably a 50/50 cow/pig mix.













IMG_1156.JPG



__ shtrdave
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh my.     Very nice.


----------



## shtrdave (Mar 22, 2014)

i like that little bit of fat on top, will see how it  fries tomorrow


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2014)

It should fry just fine.   Mine does.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 22, 2014)

I made the picture big and that really looks like some nice CB! The flavor will change overnight when it sets up in the fridge and everything marries together. I'm going to order some more of the Formed Bacon. I think you'll like it. Nice job on your bacon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2014)

shtrdave said:


> i like that little bit of fat on top, will see how it  fries tomorrow


Your CB looks Great!!!

You're a bad boy like me---I get criticized on here for eating fat, even a little!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


Woodcutter said:


> I made the picture big and that really looks like some nice CB! The flavor will change overnight when it sets up in the fridge and everything marries together. I'm going to order some more of the Formed Bacon. I think you'll like it. Nice job on your bacon!


I thought you were going to try my Bear Loaf, changing the meat from Beef to whatever you used before. You won't know it's better if you don't try it.

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 23, 2014)

> I thought you were going to try my Bear Loaf, changing the meat from Beef to whatever you used before. You won't know it's better if you don't try it.
> 
> Bear


I'm still going to try it. I want to make a big batch of the formed bacon before the weather gets hot. I still have your Bear Loaf book marked and am going to try it with pork.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> I'm still going to try it. I want to make a big batch of the formed bacon before the weather gets hot. I still have your Bear Loaf book marked and am going to try it with pork.













      Thought maybe you forgot.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 23, 2014)

Man does that CB look GOOD

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 23, 2014)

How does it taste this morning?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks real tasty !!  Thumbs Up


----------



## shtrdave (Mar 23, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> How does it taste this morning?


Tastes pretty good this morning, bit cold and warmed up. I sliced a couple pieces and laid them on the top rack of the easy bake oven (NuWave Oven to most people) did them for 2 min on each side. Very good, still a bit on the sweet side but has a really good flavor.


----------

